# Quick ?? about the glanduliferum mess



## Heather (Jan 12, 2007)

I just bought a div. of wilhelminiae from Tom Larkin so I am updating the database. Wildcatt lists glanduliferum and glanduliferum var. wilhelminiae. Am I best to assume that I should include ALL records based on the fact that some of those plants awarded as glanduliferum were probably var. wilhelminiae or just the var. wilhelminiae? 

This is why I have tried hard to stay away from this complex. I always get so confused!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 12, 2007)

From my understanding, glanduliferum means praestans. So it would have been praestans v. wilhelminae. Now it is generally accepted that wilhelminae is it's own species (to this splitting lumper at least). You will probably find records under all there names.

Jon


----------



## slippertalker (Jan 12, 2007)

I believe the latest terminology has these listed as praestans and wilhelminae, and glanduliferum is a "lost" species. Wilhelminae is the dark smaller species and praestans is the larger honey colored flower. 
As far as records are concerned, they are all scrambled up with multiple names, some of them totally incorrect, and some renamed.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 12, 2007)

slippertalker said:


> I believe the latest terminology has these listed as praestans and wilhelminae, and glanduliferum is a "lost" species. Wilhelminae is the dark smaller species and praestans is the larger honey colored flower.
> As far as records are concerned, they are all scrambled up with multiple names, some of them totally incorrect, and some renamed.



That is correct. I should have been clearer about that. The type description for glanduliferum doesn't match any currently grown Paphiopedilum, and when you see the name glanduliferum used you can fairly safely assume they mean praestans.

Jon


----------



## Rick (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree with Jon and Slippertalker. However, just to yank your chain, Garay say's that all of the wilhelms in the US are actually gardeneri (mainly based on the extant of petal twist, wilhelms aren't suposed to have twisted petals).

But Cribbs insitu pics from the highlands of NG (not where gardenari suposedly came from) show a flower with distinctly twisted petals.

So I'm going to keep calling my little farts wilhelms.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2007)

Hmm..why do I stick w/ besseae hybrids?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 12, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Hmm..why do I stick w/ besseae hybrids?



With the kaiterum/lindleyanum/sargentianum mess on it's hybrids I have no ideaoke: 

Jon


----------



## bwester (Jan 12, 2007)

shame on you Heather for spending money on more plants. oke:


----------



## Heather (Jan 12, 2007)

So what is glanduliferum var. wilhelminiae? oke: 

FWIW I could not find wilhelminiae listed seperately, or as a var. of praestans on wildcatt.


----------



## Heather (Jan 12, 2007)

bwester said:


> shame on you Heather for spending money on more plants. oke:



Yeah yeah yeah....you're one to talk, Mr. Antec. oke:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 12, 2007)

Heather said:


> So what is glanduliferum var. wilhelminiae? oke:



On my tags, it's Paphiopedilum wilhelminiae...unless it's the division from Tom that he got from Rand's before I was born labelled as Paph. gardineri. That one I leave labelled as gardineri, but more for sentimental reasons than taxonomic ones.

Jon


----------

